# working out biceps and triceps together?



## gonzo719 (Apr 8, 2005)

on fridays - i workout my arms - bi's and tri's together - is this not a good idea?  i was told they are antagonist muscles.


----------



## The_Man (Apr 8, 2005)

I always work arms on a seperate day, i do what i feel like but about 12 sets for biceps and 15 for triceps.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 8, 2005)

Some things you need to figure out for yourself.. If thats what you presently do and you are getting results then stick with it. If no results then switch things around. Any one on this board can tell you what works for them, you need to see what works for you.


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 8, 2005)

If you work them out together it is good to do biceps before triceps because working out the bi's will get blood going out through your arm which will be helpful for your tricep workouts


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 8, 2005)

Most People Dont Have A Problem Working Them Out Together...i Do It All The Time...i Think If Your A Complete Newbie Then It Wouldnt Be Suggested


----------



## dakota (Apr 8, 2005)

do them together!


----------



## John Rambo (Apr 8, 2005)

I do them on the same day.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 9, 2005)

This is a very questionable matter.  I have often heard of people never having to do direct arm work.  Personally, when I go heavy on back or chest day my biceps and my triceps get a great work out.  Granted at the end of my back and chest day I try to to do a little direct arm work, but at this point I really cant handle to much weight.  For any of you that don't know which goes with what, Biceps go with back and triceps go with chest.  Ya know match them up with push pull, you do the math.  K it was my buddies Bday tonight so I'm drunk. peace.


----------



## Machher (Apr 9, 2005)

lol...antagonist muscles?

whoever told you this doesnt know what he is talking about. Since when was moving 2 muscles at the same time or in close sucessision bad for you ? lol...

antagonist muscles.. thats a good 1....


----------

